

Launch a full product with AngularJS - adamnemecek
http://www.angularcourse.com/#/

======
ingend88
This is a great course on starting out with Angular since it helps you build a
real product!

~~~
gordonzhu
Creator of AngularCourse here.

Really glad that you like the product aspect of the course. I spent a lot of
time thinking about what to build for the sample app. My goal was to solve a
real problem that I have.

The app is not groundbreaking by any means, but I wanted it to give people the
sense that they were building something real. Some students have told me that
it feels like they're actually building a startup in the course, and quite a
few of them have actually asked if they could sell the product to real
businesses. Of course I encouraged them to do so.

Development isn't just about programming, it's about building cool things, and
I felt that by doing another todo list, blog, or clone of X, I'd be doing
people a disservice.

